

Going Fullscreen with Canvas - jlongster
http://jlongster.com/2011/11/21/canvas.html

======
rix0r
It also works in Safari 5, surprisingly enough, with ESC to exit fullscreen
mode.

------
misterbwong
<evil>

I wonder how difficult it'd be to build a fullscreen browser replacement and
have it load automatically. The fake browser could mimic real browser actions
and easily mask the url (and all of the browser chrome, for that matter) and
inject their own content when a user navigates to an interesting site. All the
normal "safe" markers (e.g. green URL bar, security lock on the bottom right,
the correct URL) could be shown to the user.

Hmm....

</evil>

~~~
jlongster
The only way that would be feasible is to use iframes, and you can't inject
anything into an iframe.

~~~
mnutt
It would be a technical challenge, but they could MITM your entire browsing
experience. Fullscreen to canvas, then show what looks like a browser. When
someone types something in the URL bar the attacker's backend proxies a
request to the real site, loads the content, then renders a canvas page of it.

It would probably be too much work for too little payoff to actually make a
browser that rendered to canvas, but they could do it for a couple of major
target sites like gmail and banks.

------
smackfu
Surprised that escape doesn't work to exit fullscreen.

~~~
jlongster
I meant to mention that -- Firefox uses ESC to exit fullscreen but Chrome uses
Cmd+Shift+F. They need to standardize that.

~~~
cleverjake
esc works for me on 17.0.942.0 dev on OS X

~~~
Dav3xor
Crap, I want to use this in my web game, but my users are already used to
using esc for other stuff.

~~~
jlongster
Firefox should be coming out with another API call that lets you have full
access to keys in fullscreen mode
(<http://jlongster.com/2011/11/21/canvas.html#keys>).

Although you would be breaking the standard convention.

------
ajuc
Don't work on my Kubuntu (Chromium 13.0.782.215 (Build 97094 Linux) Ubuntu
11.04 ).

Nothing happens when I click the button.

EDIT: on Firefox too.

------
roschdal
This is great news for HTML5 game developers!

~~~
bazookaBen
if you're on Chrome 15+, you can use fullscreen in my HTML5 game.
<http://chrome.private-joe.com>

fullscreen button is bottom right, when the level loads.

------
richtaur
To undo fullscreen in Chrome:

* Command/Shift/F

or

* Command/, (going into Preferences disables it)

------
NHQ
Hey that Gamepad API reads promising.

When is there ever going to be a download API?

